# Cheese experts



## JustJoel (Aug 23, 2018)

This is hardly worth starting a thread for. Just a question, for which it’s not likely that there’s more than one answer:

Sommelier is to wine as _________ is to cheese. Fill in the blank for me?


----------



## blissful (Aug 23, 2018)

affineur -- but I'm not fond of this one because it is specifically about the aging of the cheese within a certain environment, over a period of days or years, and not about making the cheese.

fromager -- not very specific, but it is a person that knows about cheese

Maitre Fromager -- meaning Master of cheese
Cheese Wiz -- someone that knows about cheese (ha ha)
Cheese Head -- someone from Wisconsin or has cheese on the mind


I'm sure there's more!


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 23, 2018)

I guess I’ll have to go with fromager; affineur sounds more like someone who just loves cheese, your definition of it also makes me think that it’s not the cheese version of sommelier. And Maitre fromager sounds just a bit _too _grand, to the point of being pretentious.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 23, 2018)

blissful said:


> affineur -- but I'm not fond of this one because it is specifically about the aging of the cheese within a certain environment, over a period of days or years, and not about making the cheese.
> 
> fromager -- not very specific, but it is a person that knows about cheese
> 
> ...





CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2018)

^^^ Me too!


Good ones *Bliss*. I especially like Cheese Wiz...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2018)

How about, "Cheese Guy". You can't be serious about cheeses unless you have a Cheese Guy.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 24, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> How about, "Cheese Guy". You can't be serious about cheeses unless you have a Cheese Guy.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 26, 2018)

We go to this place regularly, my fave is masdaam, we also like the aged cheddar , havarti and port wine cheese.

Barrys Bay Cheese | Akaroa, New Zealand

Russ


----------



## caseydog (Aug 26, 2018)

Rascal said:


> We go to this place regularly, my fave is masdaam, we also like the aged cheddar , havarti and port wine cheese.
> 
> Barrys Bay Cheese | Akaroa, New Zealand
> 
> Russ



Like they say, its not a party, without Havarti. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 26, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


>



I've been called a cheesy guy... is that the same? 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Aug 26, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I've been called a cheesy guy... is that the same?
> 
> CD



I believe you may have to fight me for that title,lmao.

Russ


----------



## jennyema (Aug 27, 2018)

The people who sell cheese are  CHEESEMONGERS in the US

This guy is the tops and his book is informative and fabulous

https://www.amazon.com/Cheese-Primer-Steven-Jenkins/dp/0894807625


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 31, 2018)

jennyema said:


> The people who sell cheese are CHEESEMONGERS in the US
> 
> This guy is the tops and his book is informative and fabulous
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cheese-Primer-Steven-Jenkins/dp/0894807625


As it is in GB - there's even a World Cheese Awards *cheesemonger *of the year competition. 

It's a lovely old word, we still have fishmongers, ironmongers and a few costermongers (who sell fruit and veg -and nowadays mostly work in the wholesale markets such as Covent Garden now. "Coster" or "Costard" was an old name for a variety of apple).

(Sorry, you can take the woman out of teaching but you can't take teaching out of the woman, as a "beau" of my younger days used to say!)


----------



## blissful (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2018)

Then there's these guys:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 10, 2018)

I have no idea how expert these guys are, but for what it's worth, my  local supermarket had this in their flyer the other day (trying to avoid  brand names here):

Reds pair with Parmesan.

Chadonnay pairs with something called Comte cheese. Your guess is as good as mine.

Merlot pairs with blue cheese.

Riesling pairs with Gold Cheese. ?

Prosecca pairs with Mozzarella.

Rose pairs with Brie.

And since I know as much about wine as I do about cheese, I have no idea if any of those wines could be called a Sommelier.

Good luck!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> As it is in GB - there's even a World Cheese Awards *cheesemonger *of the year competition.
> 
> It's a lovely old word, we still have fishmongers, ironmongers and a few costermongers (who sell fruit and veg -and nowadays mostly work in the wholesale markets such as Covent Garden now. "Coster" or "Costard" was an old name for a variety of apple).
> 
> (Sorry, you can take the woman out of teaching but you can't take teaching out of the woman, as a "beau" of my younger days used to say!)


Do Brits use the term "green grocer" for someone who sells fruit and veg? It's sometimes used here in Montreal. I imagine some younger people just think it's an environmentally friendly grocer.


----------

